
Adobe Abandons Its Creative Suite to Focus on Creative Cloud - shawndumas
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/06/after-nearly-10-years-adobe-abandons-its-creative-suite-entirely-to-focus-on-creative-cloud/?utm_medium=Spreadus&awesm=tnw.to_h0eXo&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=social%20media
======
gcv
Does this mean Adobe might actually fix its horrific installers?

